# Gute Shoutbox/Gästebuch



## knulp (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Art Mix aus Shoutbox und Gästebuch. Es sollte sich auch als eine Art Chat gut eignen. Wichtig ist mir, dass man so was wie Name,Email nicht zwingend sondern nur optional eingeben kann/muss.
 Habt ihr da Empfehlungen?

knulp


----------



## Pudig (12. Dezember 2003)

Schau doch einfach mal bei shoutbox.de vorbei. Da gibt es zwar auch ein Eingabefeld für die e-Mail, aber das ist optional. Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Shoutboxes eine Art Gästebuch oder Chat.


----------

